# SS Mitra



## haynes2009 (Nov 15, 2009)

searching for anyone who served aboard the SS Mitra.

Steve.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Mitra/ Matra ?*



haynes2009 said:


> searching for anyone who served aboard the SS Mitra.
> 
> Steve.


Hi Steve,
Did sail on SS MATRA back in late sixties was an old Brocklebank ship.
Just wondered if it was a mis spelling, if not wish you luck in your search.
Stuart


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Haynes and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## phillip tickle (Mar 19, 2008)

haynes2009 said:


> searching for anyone who served aboard the SS Mitra.
> 
> Steve.


Yeh steve,i served on the Mitre,shell tanker in the early 70s. we ran from Tranmere (Liverpool) to the gulf,dry docked Belfast and rejoined after then back to the Gulf.


----------

